# wireless ?



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. You can either get a wireless card or usb adapter. Just search for "Wireless USB" or "Wireless card" on any online retailer.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, I have a USB wireless that plugs into my laptop or a desktop
I like USB - easier to move between computers


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

when I plug this usb in my new desktop will it find the wireless router itself?

can you get these USB things for printers also? if so how do they work? same way plug it in the back of printer and bingo?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

There is software & short setup that you have to do
There are wireless devices for printers
Usually printers only have a USB port to receive data & print from a PC. I'm not sure what solution there is but I know they exist


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

USB is easier to set up. They aren't nearly as good as a PCI card though. Their range is much more limited since they run on a weaker power source. Your devices should communicate fine right out of the box if you've never set up any kind of security on the router. Of course if you haven't set up security, every neighbor and passerby can use you internet connection too. Print servers are available for the printers, and many newer printers already have a wireless print server built in.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

awesome, bought a USB card and had it up and running in minutes. The wireless printer was a little harder but after a hour got that going also. Now my next question.

System Mechanic. anyone us this product to repair errors and slow down of your PC? Man at the store recommended it My Laptop and one Desktop are having issues.


----------



## sweetwaters (May 17, 2009)

What kind of issues are you having? You might be able to do a system restore to fix some of the registry errors and other corrupt files.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

http://download.cnet.com/System-Mechanic/3000-2094_4-10030183.html

System Mechanic has mixed reviews, most of them leaning toward the bad side.


----------



## FIA Ranch (Mar 1, 2009)

econdave said:


> System Mechanic. anyone us this product to repair errors and slow down of your PC? Man at the store recommended it My Laptop and one Desktop are having issues.


Regarding your primary question. I have used System Mechanic in the past. Several releases ago. It is one of those "do it all" programs that is now in my software junk pile. Had to do a couple of system restores that I could only point to System Mechanic as the root cause of the problem. Maybe a few releases later it is better. Maybe not.

In general, opinions about various software applications are like belly buttons, everybody's got one. It would be best to spend some time doing Google searches for the specific problems you are having, and go from there. Or provide more detail here about what the problems are, and get all the belly button opinions from folks that pass through this forum.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

my computer is real slow, a lot of times it says program not responding end now I want to clean it up and dont know what program to use, a guy was telling me system mechanic was the best $35.00 he ever spent on his P.C.


----------



## FIA Ranch (Mar 1, 2009)

econdave said:


> my computer is real slow, a lot of times it says program not responding end now I want to clean it up and dont know what program to use.


There are a basket full of things that can cause that message. Chances are you can clean up the 'not responding' type of issue by running a complete Check Disk (free), Microsoft Update (free), and a program called CCleaner (it is shareware, but you can download and run it to see if it helps before donating $20 bucks to the author) to clean up the junk files on your computer, clean up the registry, and get rid of all the garbage start up items.


econdave said:


> a guy was telling me system mechanic was the best $35.00 he ever spent on his P.C.


The $35 he mentions is the annual subscription fee. It is not a one-time purchase.


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

how do you clean up the registry and start up files?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

CCleaner, which is free, not shareware (though you can donate) will handle registry cleanup. I use a program called Startup Control Panel that places an icon in control panel for you to access all processes and programs that run when Windows starts. You can disable them as you wish.


----------

